# First Climbing Treestands



## arrowlauncher

Does anyone has a link or any information on the first climbing treestands? Warren & Sweat claim to have invented the climber, as do the Baker folks. Who and when was the climbing stand invented, by whom, and where can I find more inofrmation about the history of the climber? Thanks!!


----------



## robk

i have used the ol man tree stands and climbers for years and like how they set up. i have also heard the warren and sweat had come up with some new stuff for climbers. if you can get on 
www.fastestbows.com they will get you to all the different companies and their products
good luck
rob k


----------



## arrowlauncher

robk:

Thanks. But my question was who invented the first climbing treestand.


----------



## Turkeyfoot

I'd have to go with Baker as the first climbing stand I can remember! Bought mine new in '70, I believe, and I don't think Warren&Sweat were even doing bussiness then. Still have mine out back in the shed.....where it belongs. Most dangerous treestand ever made, IMHO......TF


----------



## arrowlauncher

Thanks TurkeyFoot. I kind of think that you are right, but W&S claim in their ads that they were first. I am putting together an article and need to get my facts right. That Baker on the shed is probably worth some cash as an antique. I used one, once. One way ticket to the ground first time I oput my weight on the back of it. Scared the ever living poop out of me. Cleaned out my shorts and then sold it at a garage sale. Thanks again for the info. Hopefully there is an "expert" out there on treestand history...............


----------



## curverbowruss

Do not quote me on this but, I am almost certain that Baker was the first with a climbing stand. The reason I say this is I know that many people attempted to come up with devices that were simular to what baker was doing at the time. The Summit stand owner and company owner had if I believe correct used baker stands as did others and they made up there minds that they were going to come up with a better design that would not be as dangerous. I for one would say that in thier day they may have been exceptable for use as they were the only ones making a climber. They were however a very dangerous thing to use. I have heard many horror stories about their use and many mishaps with those who attempted to use them. I would bet though there have been many animals taken with them though. As a matter of fact I know of a person who still has a Baker stand and only just a short while back retired it. He used it faithfully for a long time without any injury at all. He stated that one just had to know the proper way to use it and not push your luck with it. I do not know for sure how long Warren&Sweat has been making stands and I cannot say for sure that they were not first but, I would have very serious doubts that they were first.


----------



## brtesite

The baker was the first, & if i'm not mistaken , it was called the profound. they used a saying I'll be dog goned when watching some one using it. 
Mike


----------



## mobowhunter

The first patent was filed in December 1968 by Mobbs, then Baker filed in August of 1969 and in 1974.


----------



## arrowlauncher

Thanks modohunter! I will check it out on the USPTO web-site.


----------



## preyquester

*treestand*

baker had a mighty mite early 70's man what a junk killer....


----------



## sticknstrang

This is gonna sound like a far fetched story but I promise it's true...Back in the late 60's to early 70's when the only camo you could find came from Army Surplus Stores my brother (Larry McFarlin) built the first climbing stands ever seen around here (Northeast GA), they were made from 1/2" electrical conduit, with homemade steel blades and plywood platforms(talk about dangerous). We climbed pines only back then because we were afraid the blade wouldn't bite into oak. It was tough on your chest because he hadn't come up with a upper part or handclimber when we started, we just hugged a tree and lifted our legs. I was his Guinea Pig to test these things because I was just a young crazy kid.....He got the idea when he rode by and saw a man who worked for the power company standing on a small platform working on a woden power pole. After he made several for family and friends a gentleman named Baker came to our house and purchased a few and soon "Baker Tree Stands" came on the retail market. Too bad my brother didn't have the foresight to patent his idea, he would be rich today....LOL..... but even funnier is the fact we are still alive..... Not sure he invented the climbing stand but I saw this event happen with my own eyes and swear it to be accurate.


----------



## sticknstrang

I just found a PDF file showing the stand that Freddie L. Mobbs applied for patent on. It was not actually a climber but looks more like a fixed position stand that would likely be the father of our modern day "hang on stands".... So I would say Baker was the first to apply for patent on a stand that you could climb with. Funny thing is, the picture of it on the patent PDF looks exactly like my brother's but the 1/2" conduit was replaced by square tubing....


----------



## c.sitas

I used the baker for years. In fact I just recently sold it. I also cautioned the new owner about it., The big thing was when you quit climbing , you had to remember not to step next to the trunk of any tree. They didn't like any wet bark either.They were tough. I know to this day there are people that use climbers that aren't capable. I wouldn't be quick to condem any of them. Mostly with all this stuff , technique is key.


----------

